# Phrag. popowii culture??



## wonderlen3000 (Mar 5, 2010)

Anybody have experience growing phrag. popowii?? I have one large growth + one 1/2 mature new growth and a starter and still no sign of flower yet. Also it grow very slow compare to Pharag. wallisii which I had that bloomed on single growth and bloom again after 11 months. =( The plant is very healthy and lots of roots so I am wondering if this is just a difficult species to bloom.


----------



## orchidman77 (Mar 5, 2010)

Some have postulated that higher light levels and/or a slight temperature change for about a month induce flowering. Try increasing the temps just a few degrees and giving it more light for a few weeks or a month and see what happens.

I want this one SOOOO much and it is available absolutely NOWHERE right now, So i'm rather jealous that you have one.  In any case, good luck and I hope you get it to bloom! It is a wonderful species, no two ways about that.

David


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 5, 2010)

don't keep it too hot. It will rot during the summer otherwise. 

High light as David suggested.


----------



## wonderlen3000 (Mar 8, 2010)

Right now I grow it under light (3 T8 bulbs). Temperature is about 15-17 at night and higher due to the heat from the light during daytime. I could move the plant to south window, but the window is notorious for crown rotting my paph and phrag. I already lost lowii this year =(


----------



## Paphman910 (Mar 8, 2010)

Did you get this from Kimberly?

Paphman910


----------



## wonderlen3000 (Mar 10, 2010)

I got it from Jason Fisher, Orchids Limited, one of his 'Fou Man Chu' AM/AOS crosses, while he was in Winnipeg for speaker. He is coming to Canada for Winnipeg society meeting again, in June 20th and you can preorder and he will ship from there. Eventhough most of his plants are out of my budget. =)


----------



## Kyle (Mar 10, 2010)

I got two from Kimberly. They are growing slow and steady. I grow them in my paph mix, which is 50-50 perlite bark. I water it at the same frequency as the rest of my phrags. My normal phrag mix holds lots of moisture. It has sand, charcoal and peatmoss.

Kyle


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 10, 2010)

I bought mine from kimberly as well.....steady grower. I have it in bark and I sit it in water.
Sitting in water does not neccessarily work for all people with caudatum types. If I sit in water I figure that I need a mix that is more open. Yes the roots do grow into the water as well.

I had a blooming sized one I did rot. It was my only phrag I've killed and I was on vacation...must have got to hot and stagnant. I was disapointed because it was ready to bloom soon! So kimberly's seedling was my replacement...

Your current temperatures seem fine. Try a clay pot if it is too hot.


----------



## orchidman77 (Mar 10, 2010)

who is "kimberly," a member or nursery???? I am woefully ignorant lol. 

David


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 11, 2010)

Orchids by Kimberly in winnipeg, manitoba, canada. I only met her once...


----------



## wonderlen3000 (Mar 11, 2010)

I use 50% med bark, 25% coconut chips and 25% sponge/lava rock. I pretty much grow it as multi-flora paph. Strong light, warm temperature and let the top inch or so dry before watering again. 

So far all of the popowii I had seem has brown pouch, instead of the dark red/marroom ones. There is a FCC clone with red pouch from U.S vender, but I haven't seen any seedling offer yet so far.


----------



## orchidman77 (Mar 11, 2010)

oh......i don't think I can order from canada. Not without paying tons for shipping anyhow....

David


----------



## orchidman77 (Mar 11, 2010)

wonderlen3000, how warm are you "warm temperatures?" I've always heard that too warm = a quick death via rot.

David


----------



## Paphman910 (Mar 12, 2010)

orchidman77 said:


> wonderlen3000, how warm are you "warm temperatures?" I've always heard that too warm = a quick death via rot.
> 
> David



I think they like night temperature between 15-17C. I grow them too warm (20C) and the new leaves are getting smaller. I never get rot because I got a fan going 24 hrs a day and humidity is very low. It grows under a 400 Metal Halide.

Paphman910


----------



## orchidman77 (Mar 12, 2010)

oh! You had me thinking in the 75-85 (fahrenheit) range....i'll have to grow mine inside, because it's already in the high seventies where I live.

David


----------



## Paphman910 (Mar 12, 2010)

orchidman77 said:


> oh! You had me thinking in the 75-85 (fahrenheit) range....i'll have to grow mine inside, because it's already in the high seventies where I live.
> 
> David



I was referring to night temperatures of 60-66 F! Day temperature can hit 75-80 should be fine.

Paphman910


----------



## orchidman77 (Mar 13, 2010)

Okay.....now I understand. Thanks!

David


----------

